# Kubota Project - Modify a High Flow Coupler Guard To Fit A Low Flow Kubota



## BladesIIB (Feb 23, 2022)

Customer purchased a High Flow Coupler Guard for his Kubota Skid Steer not realizing it was not the same as the Low Flow Coupler Guard he needed for his Low Flow Kubota.  He was not able to return it so he wanted it modified to fit rather than go to waste.

I was able to cut the lower boss off the guard and move it .5" down and .5" over, move and match up the boss on the mating half and do a little touch up grinding to get this to fit.  Always fun to cut something apart and get it to line back up when you weld it back together.


----------

